# Snowed in - Christmas Cancelled



## OldHippieChick (Dec 25, 2009)

:ciao: Merry Christmas all. I hope you're all having a lovely Christmas morning with family and friends. It's just me and my two pups - poor OHC. All my grand plans nixed at the last minute due to worse than expected driving conditions and snow and icy roads. 

On the up side, the dogs love love love the snow. The tradeoff was a salami sandwich instead of the apricot glazed standing rib waiting for me 40 miles away. Oh well. On the up side, nephew called to tell me what my present was hahahaha. It MIGHT get better later. Poor me.


----------



## zipflip (Dec 25, 2009)

its just me and my causin who came to pick me up last nite too.
  snow started last nite and got pretty bad botu 15 miles down the highway to mom and dads, so we stuck at my place now til further notice.
  thank the lord above i got plenty smoke :aok:
 you in the upper midwest too OHC?
 or is this snow hittin the whole country LOL


----------



## Locked (Dec 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear that OHC...we got our snow last weekend....today is just a drab day...I hope you make the best of it though....merry x-mas...


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 25, 2009)

No Zip - I'm in TX where it never snows on Christmas:shocked: .
There in lies the problem. People don't know how to drive in this stuff. So many people around here drive pick ups and with empty beds they slide. I made it to the interstate (2 miles took 20 min with traffic) and it was jammed, moving 25 MPH. I saw 8 stranded cars and a fire truck coming my way in the rear view mirror. Enough already. I got off at the next exit. It's all good, just strange.


----------



## zipflip (Dec 25, 2009)

i suppose it'd be bout like watchin people come here from down south and drivin on th e ice here. LOL


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 25, 2009)

Good  Morning  *OHC*...sorry  to  hear  ya  spending  the  first  part  of  day  at  home...I sure  hope  ya  can  get  over  to  get  you  presents  and some  good  eats...I  spent  my  evening with  *UKgirl *watching  her  kids open  gifts..and  am  now  waiting  for  my  kids  to  get home  from they  Moms...Thaught  i  would  share  some Cali orange with ya  this  wonderul day..oh  an  My  tree  waiting  for  kids  to  tare into  those  gifts  well  gotta  grow  now..

Merry Christmas  Texas Girl:ciao:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 25, 2009)

Awwwww so sweet 4u2 *xox and Merry Merry Christmas to you and UKGirl *! I guess you watched it all on a web cam? And more joy to come when your kids get home - you are blessed.  
That bud is awesome !!!! I'm proud for you ! 
It's all good, just a bit of an unexpected glitch and a reminder of just how insignificant our plans are when it comes to nature.  

I've had an ongoing discussion with the bratty nephew all week. He told me that only OLD PEOPLE talk about the weather - so I guess I am officially OLD lmao. I think it's cool to be reminded once in a while that we are not in charge of everything. Gota go with the flow once in a while.... The sun is out and temps are expected to reach 40 by late afternoon so if not tonight, things will be back to normal by tomorrow. 

Thanks for sharing your holiday bud pics. Love the tinsel. Lovely tree. Enjoy the kids.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 25, 2009)

BOOOOO !!!! that sucks OHC...sorry to hear that .. if it helps, i'm just sittin' here too bakin' my brains out tryin' to get mom to order a family vaporizer...merry christmas anyway lol...time to dig through the movie collection..


----------



## nvthis (Dec 25, 2009)

Hehe, it's just me and my 5 year old... It's 10am and she is still sleeping!!! I really did expect a little more excitement from her... (sometimes I wonder of this child is even related to me:confused2:  ) She's certifiably nutso like her mama, that's for sure. I woulda had the entire house up by 5am! Ah well. I tried twice to get her going. She pretty much told me to bugger off both times.

Anyone got time for a Christmas morning wake'n'bake?


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 25, 2009)

Hey nvthis - count me in - just got off the phone and I'm not expected anywhere till 6PM - as long as the sun does it's thing....

What's up with that girl ? I'd have been blowin and goin by 6AM at the latest???

Looks like I made the best call with my U turn home, my step sister said they didn't get home till 11PM (4 hrs for a 50 mile trip) and nephews fiance ended up in a ditch and had to be rescued.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 25, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> She's certifiably nutso like her mama, that's for sure. I woulda had the entire house up by 5am! Ah well. I tried twice to get her going. She pretty much told me to bugger off both times.
> 
> Anyone got time for a Christmas morning wake'n'bake?



Let me jump in on the Xmas Wake 'n' Bake!  :bong2: Now THAT's some funny stuff NVthis...  LOVE it!  Your little girl is really on her own schedule.. NOT St. Nick's!  lol...   It's been a long time since I was that age but I can still remember being told "It's only 5 a.m...   Go back to bed until at least 7...:hubba: "  

Sorry OHC...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So sorry that the weather has you stuck at home.   I hope the weather improves for you soon. It's the same here when we get any snow or ice...  The locals don't get any practice with winter driving and it's amateur hour on the roads...  You know it's bad up that way when snow country locals like Zip can't get to where he needs to go...  Those folks know how to deal with that stuff and even they aren't going anywhere.   I remember some visits we did when I was a kid from ND to my grandpa's place in Minnesota where we'd drive 400 miles going 25mph thru the blowing snow with my Dad gripping the wheel...  NO fun at all...  We soon stopped going to see Gramps from Thanksgiving thru Easter every year cuz it was just too unpredictable and risky to drive...

It's actually a lot of fun if you really get snowed in with your family but it also can put a new spin and challenge on 'togetherness.'  Once in the 90s we all flew to my bro's in Denver and barely got in before 3 feet of snow fell...  It was crazy...   But we had everything we needed and thank god my bro's gf at the time was a pothead!  

They cancelled my flight last nite and I'm supposed to fly at 620pm today...  We'll see!  There have been a couple of flights that have gone from here to Minneapolis today already... but 2 planes were cancelled from MSP to my home town so who knows?  If I were a betting guy I'd put my money on 2mro...  I'm just glad I'm at home and not stuck at the MSP airport having fun with standby status and $9 sandwiches...  If they cancel my flight today I hope they figure it out before I go to the airport around 430 or so...   I should be plenty medicated by the time that rolls around...  

I'll also make that I have a good half dozen Christmas emergency P.R.J.'s for my journey...   (Pre Rolled Joints! )  I already sent some med's ahead and they are waiting on me...  and boy is my buddy happy til I get there!  

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 25, 2009)

Wasn't it weird to have snow on xmas eve in Texas?  Ours is melted, well except for the stuff on the deck.  Our roads should be fine, but we have nowhere we need to be.  Might just be a jammie day...lol.


----------



## nvthis (Dec 25, 2009)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Hey nvthis - count me in - just got off the phone and I'm not expected anywhere till 6PM - as long as the sun does it's thing....
> 
> What's up with that girl ? I'd have been blowin and goin by 6AM at the latest???
> 
> Looks like I made the best call with my U turn home, my step sister said they didn't get home till 11PM (4 hrs for a 50 mile trip) and nephews fiance ended up in a ditch and had to be rescued.


 
Then, by all means, let us continue the w&b:bong: 


Hey DOS!:ciao: 

Merry Christmas MP! 

(p.s. 10:30am and the girl is still sawing logs... She was in bed by 10pm last night.... She ain't normal:huh:


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 25, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Wasn't it weird to have snow on xmas eve in Texas?  Ours is melted, well except for the stuff on the deck.  Our roads should be fine, but we have nowhere we need to be.  Might just be a jammie day...lol.



Gotta love jammie days!  i work from home so much these days that too many days are 'jammie days!'  lol...   The mailman will deliver a package at 2 in the afternoon and I'm in my Spongebob Football nite pants with my robe on over the top....  "Uh... you just caught me before I jumped in the shower... Good timing!" 



			
				nvthis said:
			
		

> (p.s. 10:30am and the girl is still sawing logs... She was in bed by 10pm last night.... She ain't normal



:rofl: .........  :laugh: ......... ​


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 25, 2009)

:48: Hey Dirty - It's all good - and SOOOO much better since finding I'm not the only one at home adjusting my schedule. I can't help but think about that King of the Hill episode where the Hills and whacky neighbors all get stuck at the airport on Thanksgiving.... My friends a AA flight attendant and she got stranded in St Louis and her boyfriend tried to drive to meet her and he turned around as well. You know it's bad when a Marine retreats . 

Hey SmokinMama - jammies here as well for the time being - weird yes - good that it's melted down there - it's started here. 
Ah well -


----------



## the chef (Dec 25, 2009)

We're here with ya OHC! Just me, the wifey, and a retarded cat!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 25, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> We're here with ya OHC! Just me, the wifey, and a retarded cat!


Made any headway with those 2" thick rib steaks? 
(where's that drool avatar when you need it?)
Say hey to the retard. My two are passed out - ODed on new squeeky play   toy, romping in the snow and Christmas salami. 

I'm contemplating my new years resolution..... thinking I should resolve to use more commas after reading my last post.


----------



## the chef (Dec 25, 2009)

LOL, ribeye's we decided to wait till new years gonna make a homade tex-mex meal, carne guisada, spanish rice, frejoles ala chara, the works! I think i use to many commas,,,,,,,


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 25, 2009)

steamed dumplings - or what the pkg calls Ling Ling Potstickers - for lunch here.... that'll wake those two muts up.
Ewwwww I love me some tex-mex chili rellenos stuffed with shredded beef and covered with queso. mmmmmm


----------



## the chef (Dec 25, 2009)

Been a while fer me and reljenos...ooops gotta go make the mambo sauce and start rolling the tortillias. Be back a little ltr OHC. Take 46 bong hits and i'll be back befor................. when you come to:rofl:


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 25, 2009)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Say hey to the retard.
> 
> I'm contemplating my new years resolution..... thinking I should resolve to use more commas after reading my last post.



GEEEZ, OHC... It's Christmas! You must be pretty tight with Chef's wife to call her that...   Hmmmm.... grammatical resolutions?  Where's Zip?  :rofl:  LMFAO...   Actually Zip.. DON'T you DARE change a thing!    I love your ramblings...  I usually fire up a fresh joint when I sit down to decipher a nice long Zip post...  and just get delightfully 'lost' in it for a while...  

So Mom called....  It's seems Molly the 4 yr old Eng Springer Spaniel didn't want to wait for me to show up before opening her present from me...   a squeaky ice cream bar! :hubba:  From what i understand, Molly has been casing out that particular present for over a week.  My Dad caught her a few times sitting in the window seat, investigating the gift gingerly...   But Molly knows it's Christmas!  About a half hour ago she walked over to the tree...  grabbed her present and tore it open right in front of my Mom... and Mom didn't say anything... she just called in Dad from the kitchen and they both watched as Molly went bonkers...   LOL  

UPDATE:   Molly the wonderdog already has the ice cream bar's 'squeaker' rendered 'squeakless' and Dad had to dig the squeaker out of the ice cream bar so Molly won't swallow it!   Yikes!  Can you just imagine if Molly swallowed her squeaker and it got stuck in her butt?  She'd squeak everytime she passed air...


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 25, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> She'd squeak everytime she passed air...


This explains a lot of goings on in my house....
YOU ARE FREAKIN' HILARIOUS DOS - 
Well it's been a blast my friends, thanks for the company all.
DOS - have a safe flight.xox
Chef - enjoy your feast xox
Zipflip: good luck getting to moms.
PuffMonkey: hahaha enjoy the bakeoff. 
NV and 4u2 enjoy the kiddos - I NV you both xox
Hamster and SmokinMama - have a chill day 
I gota get up and get ready just in case round two comes together as planned. 
You guys are so cool.
xox
OHC


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh YEAH!

Merry Christmas 4u2smoke and UKgirl and all yours...!  What a WONDERFUL and SWEET story line the two of you have added to our hearts this year.  Wow how very cool...  I didn't know you were going to spend the holidays together and I'm SO happy for all of you.  I'm sure this must be a lot of fun for everyone...  and the cultural exchange from the UK/US is so cool...  I had a gf from Manchester when I was in college and it sure was fun going there for Xmas one year... I still keep in contact with most of the peeps I met on that trip 20 yrs ago and visit them when I'm in the UK....   

What a nice tree and I love the buddage all trimmed up for Christmas too...   Very nice 4u2... SO nice!    Have an Orange and Blue Xmas!


----------



## DonJones (Dec 25, 2009)

Being by yourself on Christmas isn't a good thing, BUT just think how much worse it is being on the other side of the world where the locals hate you being there and the ones you are trying to protect the locals from are trying to kill you.  
What makes it even worse is the people here at home are starting to turn against our sons and daughters, brothers and sisters, much like we did during Nam!  It's sure sad when we as a nation can't learn to separate disagreeing with a policy from reviling those brave men and women who gave us a blank check payable in the amount of up to their very life or possibly even worse living as a vegetable with a sound mind but no way to communicate with the outside world.  AND REMEMBER EVERYONE IN THE MILITARY TODAY IS A VOLUNTEER WHO WAS WILLING TO PLACE HIMSELF/HERSELF BETWEEN US AND HARM!  I guess they know the true meaning of Christmas better than most, maybe even without realizing it -- To celebrate the birth of a man to a virgin, who was willing to give himself for us, like the military members are doing.  Remember "Greater love hath no man that to lay down his life for a friend"? (I don't think that is an exact quote but it is close and gets the point across -- please forgive an old man's failing memory.)  I really can't think of very many people that I would offer up my life or living in a broken body in their place.

This is not mean to put down OHC or anyone else alone today, just is an observation of what I see happening in our nation today and an admonition to those how MIGHT forget the sacrifice others are making for us at this very moment.  There are times when I also get busy and forget the menaing of our tropp's actions and willingness to die to protect me and you.

enough melancholy -- MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!  I and my family wish each of you and yours the best day possible!

Good smoking.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 25, 2009)

holy smokes! what a buzz kill!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 25, 2009)

you got that right CA$H.
But on the up side, there are a lot of cool people here, and many showed up today. Thanks all. xox
OHC


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Happy Merry Merry! 

:holysheep:

Hello again!  

Well... so i checked and my flight was scheduled to run on time...  So I called the cabbie and went over the airport.  As I was checking in my bag a prompt that my connecting flight from Minneapolis to my home town was cancelled...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Dadgummit!   They gave me the option of (A) flying into Minneapolis 2nite and putting me up in a hotel and then taking the same time flight tomorrow eve to my hometown or  (B) I could leave on the same plane from Nashville tomorrow at 6pm and end up back home as the other flight, watch football and sleep in my own bed... Hmmmm....   The only drag is the $45 in cab fare roundtrip...

Option B!  So here I am! :ciao:  I just fired up a nice fat joint & this is still going to be a very nice Christmas despite it all!  Football and a fattie and a my fave Belgian beer! :yay: And it is really nice to have a few MPers to share the holiday with...   I wish you could come over for my makeshift Christmas dinner...  all i got around the house other than some soup and staples are some corn and flour tortillas, a pound of frozen hamburger, an onion, some shitake and hedge hog mushrooms and a block of cheddar cheese... TACOS!  :hubba:  I wish I had a fresh tomato to dice up but I found a can of petite diced tomatoes in the cupboard so I'm all set for the banana taco dance!
:banana:

So let's make the best of it...   grab the bong, make yourself at home & the tacos will be ready in about an hour...​
​​


----------



## cmd420 (Dec 25, 2009)

Awwwwwwwww dirty!

That sucks brutha!..

Christmas tacos...solid call...

For real, dude...if you _have_ to have your travel plans get goofy on ya, it's best to happen while you're at home..... _at least_


Merry Christmas DOS and everyone else..

How fun is it to see kids psyched to open presents...
especially when they think that Santa came by..

My lil 2 y/o baby girl got so excited to see that Santa ate the nilla wafers and pudding that she left out..(I don't know why she decided on that combo, but hey..she's the lil boss


----------



## the chef (Dec 25, 2009)

Take it from me dos. a taco a day keeps your beltline hidden.....ok don't know where i was going with that! Sharing a bean and a bowl with ya! OHC Hope you had a decent one!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear about all you guys' (and girl) plans!  What a drag, but it sounds like your makeing the most of it.

OHC I was stationed in Texas, and I remember it snowing on Thanksgiving day, it wasn't even sticking to the ground, and people were driving like 25 mph on the highway...lol...I was p.o.'d cause they were taking up the lanes, and I (northern boy) couldn't pass.  Also was takeing my SGT Majors kids home to their mother's in Wisconsin, as an assignment, and left Ft. Hood, got about 1 1/2 hours out of Killeen, into Dallas and there was an ice storm, and they shut the roads down.  I had to get the first hotel room, without even getting out of state.

I hope yall's plans can come together, I had a wonderful time with my daughter, mom, and 87 yr old granny today....great food, and company.  NV...I wish my kid was still that age...treasure this day, it is gone too fast!  Happy Holidays to you all...I want some taco's...lol


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 25, 2009)

cmd420 said:
			
		

> Awwwwwwwww dirty!
> 
> That sucks brutha!..
> 
> ...



Thanks cmd & everyone else...

It's all good.  You are SO right...  I'm just glad to be at home and not stuck in the airport all day tomorrow waiting for my flight at 8pm...  Had I chose to go tonight and stay in a hotel I would have had about 9 hours to burn from checkout time until my flight goes out...  It's just me and my parents this year and all that matters is having a good visit.  Now that I think about it.... a 5 day visit is just about perfect and after that it gets a bit long so it's all going to work out just fine.

Nilla Wafers were a VERY good call by the :baby: superbaby girl! :baby:  Especially if it was banana pudding! :aok:  The tacos came out very nice.  Adding the onions and mushrooms to the taco meat was da BOMB...:hubba:  Hey Chef!  Do you have any tips for a good taco seasoning that would be comparable to the packaged taco seasonings but up the quality?  I don't care much for the standard 'taco seasonings' so I winged it with salt, pepper, chipotle chile powder, garlic powder and a bit of Chef Paul Prudhomme's Meat Magic....  It was tasty but I'm always looking for a quality alternative to 'taco seasoning...'   

Peace!


----------



## the chef (Dec 25, 2009)

Try cumin, paprika. chili powder and a little cayenne, with all these a little goes a long way. Just add that to your mix and see how it does.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 26, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Try cumin, paprika. chili powder and a little cayenne, with all these a little goes a long way. Just add that to your mix and see how it does.



Sounds great chef...  Thanks so much!  I forgot to mention that I did use some smoked paprika and that was a nice addition but the cumin, regular chili powder and cayenne sounds like they could round things out nicely.  I made a note of that!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 26, 2009)

Cumin - paramount to authentic mexican cuisine.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey, snow all melted yet?  I woke this morning to find it all gone on the roadways, but still a little on the grass.  But dang, it never melted out on the deck, and its very trecherous still.  My poor dogs are slip sliding.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 26, 2009)

hey OHC, didja make it out and back alrite?
hope ya got some good vittles. and some take home.

$$


----------



## the chef (Dec 26, 2009)

Cumin its whats fer dinner! Smom your poor doogies.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 26, 2009)

I got out and it was fine except for a few spots on high overpasses. My patio is still 2/3 covered. It's all good.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 26, 2009)

FA$TCA$H said:
			
		

> hey OHC, didja make it out and back alrite?
> hope ya got some good vittles. and some take home.
> 
> $$


All is well and thanks for asking. XOX. They fixed me up and sent me home with Sunday dinner, it was almost like I was their favorite daughter . 
This has been a really really fun day for me here at MP. I've had loads of smiles - warm fuzzy thoughts to all. 

LF - I think I was in that ice storm you spoke of. I had no lights for 5 days because I lived at the end of the power line out in the country. Fortunately I had gas heat so it wasn't so bad.

"Merry Christmas to all - and to all a good night."


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 26, 2009)

such a bummer when things dont go as planned..atleast you are warm stoned and comfy with your babies!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey ladies....I'm thinking that ice storm had to be in 1993, or 94 possably, but I think 93...glad you made it out to celebrate...any word from DOS?  Hope he made it home to see his folks!


----------



## IWANAGROW (Dec 26, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I remember it too. The Cowboys played what they called the Ice Bowl. I remember Leon Lett missed a catch or something and they lost the game.


 



I  remember ice bowl..lol...But  didnt the rules say  no  sports  talk...been  reading alot of  your Drama posts  and see you  like  breaking  rules..do they not  inforce them  here..and I dont  get that one..maybe a typeO,,Anyway...oldhippychic..great thread  hope  you  was able to spend some time with  loved ones..I didnt  know it snowed in Texas


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 26, 2009)

IWANAGROW said:
			
		

> I remember ice bowl..lol...But didnt the rules say no sports talk...been reading alot of your Drama posts and see you like breaking rules..do they not inforce them here..and I dont get that one..maybe a typeO,,Anyway...oldhippychic..great thread hope you was able to spend some time with loved ones..I didnt know it snowed in Texas


 
Guess you're right.  Didnt think about it that time.  Just trying to equate something I remember about that particular Nov.  *EXCUSE ME!   *


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 26, 2009)

Iwanna grow...that was really rude, and uncalled for....thats not a good way to make freinds around here.  But I guess that is to be expected with someone with so many red pebbles under their name...obviousely you don't think before you type.

Smokin...I love your posts....keep em comin!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 26, 2009)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Iwanna grow...that was really rude, and uncalled for....thats not a good way to make freinds around here. But I guess that is to be expected with someone with so many red pebbles under their name...obviousely you don't think before you type.
> 
> Smokin...I love your posts....keep em comin!


 
Thanks LF.  That was the only bite he'll get outta me.  Ignore lists are wonderful.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 26, 2009)

LF I think you are right.... 93-94. A lifetime ago. I don't remember any football game that year. No electricity for miles. It was bleak - much worse than this lil glitch this weekend. 

Where is DOS? Last I heard he was still home and expecting to fly out today. Maybe he had his fill of MP lol. We can act alot like a disfunctional family lol. 

On the flip side, I am grateful that I have two more days off .:yay: 
I wish I was the kind that would get out at 6AM for the after sales but I stayed up late watching a netflix film about another disfunctional family called... "The Savages" :hubba:.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 26, 2009)

I just googled it...it was indeed 03.  A rare snow and sleet storm.  Dang, doesn't seem like it was that long ago.  Tho I'm sure its something you'd love to forget OHC, lol.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 26, 2009)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Awwwww so sweet 4u2 *xox and Merry Merry Christmas to you and UKGirl *! I guess you watched it all on a web cam? And more joy to come when your kids get home - you are blessed.
> That bud is awesome !!!! I'm proud for you !
> It's all good, just a bit of an unexpected glitch and a reminder of just how insignificant our plans are when it comes to nature.
> 
> ...


 


Hello and  Happy  day  after..I  know  somehave  a  name  for this day  but  I dont know  all them....Did  ya  make it  to  the  Feast?  And  Melissa and I  have been on  web cam  everyday  for a while now..lol..isnt technolagy great:clap:  thanks for the kid words on  the  bud..its  only  7.5 weeks  but is over 4 foot  ..this one really stretched in  flower..have another one went in same time same age  half the size  but  has  just as much bud  hardly any stretch..Kids Loved they  gifts  and  am  playing with them  now...we go  after Christmas shopping and will  leave after im finished here:giggle:  I  like the  sales on  Christmas gadgets  for next year..kids spend  they  Money they  got..well  that is  all  now we look forward to New Years...take care and be safe Old Hippy Chick


:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 26, 2009)

sorry  didnt meen  for the thumbs down...


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 26, 2009)

It's called boxing day in GB 4u2. Interesting history to the name. Back then there were two classes - the upper and everyone else. The upper wouldn't give house servants their Christmas day off because they couldn't manage on their own. So everyone else got the day after off and got sent home with a box of leftovers. 
Enjoy the sales, I'm just getting up and around. Second cup o joe. xox

PS I have ???? about the flowering stage AND seed breeding but they can wait. have fun.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 26, 2009)

:doh:  *Melissa *told me that..but  was high and  thinking  she said  her son was boxing today..lol..Boy  am I in trouble:hitchair:

okay  ask  away..Im  no  expert  but  have  made a few beans..  kids are  eating breakfast  and ill  check back..and  maybe  some  more experience growers  will help  as well..take care be safe  

:48:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 26, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :doh: *Melissa *told me that..but was high and thinking she said her son was boxing today..lol..Boy am I in trouble:hitchair:
> 
> okay ask away..Im no expert but have made a few beans.. kids are eating breakfast and ill check back..and maybe some more experience growers will help as well..take care be safe
> 
> :48:


 
Go shop and play - I'm not ready yet for the seed talk and it'll wait for another day. I'm lurking in your seed thread so please keep it going..... The flowering ? has to do with how a bud develops - I flipped my WW and now I see this stretch going on and all these - mini buds under the top flower.... now to form a bud do all these "mini buds" just get so thick and plentiful that they form the large main cola or are they seperate buds and the main cola sprouts UP like the stretch indicates? OR COULD IT BE BOTH that creats the main cola? Can you tell I'm getting into this?  hehehehe it's more exciting than the germination - even though that was a real hurdle. I'm missing sleep sitting staring at this girl....


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 26, 2009)

Hello again my friends....

Happy Boxing Day all!   Well folks... I'm STILL not back home... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Much to my chagrin I am at the Courtyard Marriot in Minneapolis/St. Paul (MSP).  My flight to MSP went fine... but while I was in line for my flight in Nashville I called the 800 # to confirm my connection and low and behold... the flight from MSP to my hometown was cancelled. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, my bag is already on the plane I'm getting on so I asked the agent if they suggest I just go back home or should I go to MSP tonight and if so, can you GUARANTEE me a seat on a flight tomorrow, preferably morning?  So she rebooked me for a 10am flight 2mro morning but they were in a rush to finish boarding and take off so they told me to see the counter when I got to MSP for a new boarding pass for tomorrow.

So I land at MSP.... go to a gate agent to get my boarding pass printed out.  He can see my reservation, my assigned seat BUT it wouldn't let him print it out...:hubba:  So...  off to the main ticket counter I go hoping I can just stop by a Kiosk and check in for my flight in about 13 hours and see if I can get a hotel voucher.  Long story longer...  No luck at the kiosk and it took an agent an hour to figure out that they don't know WHAT'S going on either...  They can see my res... my assigned seat BUT the 'status' says STAND-BY?   So... Me being of low blood sugar, tired and in need of a joint twice the size of my plane said "Hey folks... can you just let me go get a good night's sleep and have a meal and we'll have MORE fun tomorrow morning with my reservation and they'll have to figure out WHAT they are going to do with me...

If I dont get on that flight at 10am I may be headed back home because the soonest that they could guarantee me on a flight for my hometown is Wednesday!  That's just duckie.  So...   tomorrow is another day!  And I thought bringing along 5 pre-rolled ENOURMOUS joints was maybe overcompensation for my medicating on my journey but BOY am I glad I did...  I'm half way thru a fattie of Sour Diesel Moonshine and the snow sure looks pretty outside...  I'll be sure to smoke at least a full joint in the a.m. before going to airport or I just might get hauled to jail if I don't medicate beforehand...   so far so good.  You do catch more flies with sugar then vinegar but it's getting harder to find the sugar without a FAT joint beforehand...:joint:

Wish me luck!


----------



## OGCOUGH (Dec 26, 2009)

Im in Dallas Tx  and I got snowed in on christmas thats sickkkkk!!!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 27, 2009)

OGCOUGH said:
			
		

> Im in Dallas Tx  and I got snowed in on christmas thats sickkkkk!!!



Yah... at least I'm going to North frickin' Dakota!  lol....   Sorry to hear about the weather messing with your plans too.  I think it got a lot of peeps this year.  In 25 yrs of going up there for Xmas this is the first time they haven't got me there...  

Peace!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow dos..how completely ridiculous!!  You should get reimbursed *and* given a voucher for a future flight or something.  Incredible!!!

Yea, hahaha on that freaky Dallas snowstorm.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh no, that's like my worst fear. Minneapolis. I read on yahoo that ND was bad - worse today. Much respect for your patience. Have you tried tears? They sometimes work for ladies in distress.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 27, 2009)

evening ohc...hows it going?


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 27, 2009)

good thanks - how you be 2dog? My sleep hrs are messed up and I see my timer didn't go off on time - this means I may have to hunt down some glasses - ghasp.... to reprogram it. Hermie fear has crept in but nothing to do but do what I can. As my friend would say ..... it ain't nothin' but a thang chichen wang...... coffee good.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 27, 2009)

lol..coffee at this time of night? no wonder you're up...I am going to go to bed soon..watching king of the hill... smoking. dinking around on the puter...


----------



## the chef (Dec 27, 2009)

Dos get them to rent out a helicopter fer ya. Hey 2dog, OHC , what it is, what it was, what it will be!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 27, 2009)

will be smoking in about 2 seconds deary!


----------



## the chef (Dec 27, 2009)

I'll join ya!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm considering maybe tuffing it out and staying up all night. This crazy sleep pattern disturbance has gone on since the last four day weekend at Thanksgiving. It's turned me into a lazy woman because basically I am living off naps and in a haze. I think it's because I really really do use MJ for sleep and I'm down to smoking reject pot - the stuff I've been tossing in the drawer over the last few years..... time for more joe.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 27, 2009)

that sucks ohc you when is harvest time? I wish I could share with ya...


----------



## the chef (Dec 27, 2009)

Try a hot toddy or a straight shot of jack or two or three........


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 27, 2009)

worst comes to worst I take two nyquil gel caps...off to dreamland lol..


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 27, 2009)

awww to sweet 2dog. xox 
Harvest is basically valentines. My 2 month dance with germination really put a twist on my master plan. That's why I orignally went for autos. Ah well. I'm not by nature a big consumer, just one big one a day and a couple extras over the weekend. My small group of friends have all decided to quit for one reason or another..... jobs, grandkids or whatever. I'm shocked but I have never been a real drinker so no plans on following their lead. TBH I didn't realize until these last few weeks just how much I "need" my smoke to turn off my brain in the evenings.... I've gone from a regular schedule to passing out from exhaustion and 12 hr comas followed by 24 hr stretches of wake time. So if I were a plant I'd be on a 24/12 and have one hell of a harvest....


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 27, 2009)

you got that right. I picked up some tylenol PM that helps some when I remember to do it.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 27, 2009)

lol..if you were a plant what strain would you be? should we do that post lmao...OHC inspired? I wish u speed with your harvest...


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 27, 2009)

I'd qualify as a white widow lol. I'm also very nute sensitive but I put out good when treated with respect..... good idea 2dog


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 27, 2009)

I bet I get made fun of...hmmm oh hell who cares!


----------



## the chef (Dec 27, 2009)

Stop i'm blushing!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 27, 2009)

hahahaha
chicken.
Bad OHC - I feel a self emposed ban coming on.
In my defense - I'm feeling very shocked and a tad ignorant about the 4u2 ban.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 27, 2009)

4U ban????  Did I miss something?

DOS...I admire your patience to...hope you make it home safetly bud!!!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 27, 2009)

HMMMMM.  Well I don't understand how someone could have it out for smokin mom, all I've ever seen from her is sweetness, I can't remember ever seeing her get rude with anyone.  As for 4U he's been here long enough to know the rules, seems like the one crying "drama" was the one causing it...I just really don't get it...oh well.

My question is how do they share the same IP if he is in seattle, and she is in the UK???  I'm no computer genius...but I didn't know this was possable.  If it is possable, then who's to say that 4U doesn't come back as another identity, or as UKgirl.  Not that I care one way or the other, I'm just curious how this could be enforced.  I did get a little PO'd when a newbie started messing with SM though...lol.  I guess I never thought of him to be the type to play games like that...oh well...on with the party!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 27, 2009)

Anyone who doesnt understand the ban, feel free to ask hick.  

On the ip address- if an acct is made and signed into from elsewhere then both IPs will be associated with that acct.  

4u frequents other forums, if you're curious shoot ozzydiodude a pm and he can point you over there.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Dec 27, 2009)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> I'd qualify as a white widow lol. I'm also very nute sensitive but I put out good when treated with respect..... good idea 2dog


:holysheep::hubba:


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 27, 2009)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Oh no, that's like my worst fear. Minneapolis. I read on yahoo that ND was bad - worse today. Much respect for your patience. Have you tried tears? They sometimes work for ladies in distress.


Hmmm.... That's definitely NEXT!:

"Please Delta/NWA agent...  Won't you PLEASE save my holiday?" :cry: 

Geez Louise, huh?   Yeppers OHC...  I wish you were here in Minneapolis...  I'd take you out on the town ALL frickin' DAY!  :hubba:  And I still have 3 PHAT joints of stanky dank to get me through the next 10 hours...  Thanks for all the kind wishes everyone but I didn't get on the flight this morning with my 'stand-by' status... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 BUT there is a silver lining!  I am booked, confirmed and checked in for a flight at 10pm tonite...  AND the sky is clear blue, no wind and it's already up to 22º here and a blazin' 18º F in North Dakota~!   All flights are coming and going as scheduled so far today so just maybe there IS a Santa Claus?

:yay: :banana: :yay: 

I hope my Mom took the standing rib roast out of the oven we were supposed to have two days ago...  I don't get in til midnite so t's going to be surreal opening gifts on 12/28...  An old high school buddy that I haven't seen in about 10 or more years lives here in Minneapolis so he's rescuing me from 9 or more hours of hanging out at an airport today and we'll see how many of these joints we can get through. 
:48:​ 
So...  Wish me luck AGAIN MP family...​


----------



## the chef (Dec 27, 2009)

Alright dos wtg! Chef's mojo to tyou fer your flight!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 27, 2009)

Good luck dos...and get mean.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 27, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Good luck dos...and get mean.



Ya know SmokinMom...  I got a bit rough on the first clueless agent last night and when it was clear that getting upset wasn't working I went outside, blew and ENOURMOUS JOINT and went back in...  and then I got a hotel voucher with my new attititude by 'nicely whining' to a new agent...   When the cancellations are weather related they don't have to do anything for you but try to get you on the next available flight...   

Thanks for all the well wishes...


----------



## monkeybusiness (Dec 27, 2009)

Good luck dos!
Christmas may not be on time this year but it'll be twice as special and 10x as memorable, i bet.
Glad to hear you're taking it in stride. I'm guessing your the type of guy that can make the best outta most situations (once the initial frustrations have dissipated)
Happy Holidays!!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 27, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Anyone who doesnt understand the ban, feel free to ask hick.
> 
> On the ip address- if an acct is made and signed into from elsewhere then both IPs will be associated with that acct.
> 
> 4u frequents other forums, if you're curious shoot ozzydiodude a pm and he can point you over there.


 
SM - while I slept Hick sent me a PM with an elementary school level tutorial. He's pretty patient with me so I'm sure he is with others who are curious or need to understand. 

DOS I'd take you up on that day on the town if I were there - but TBH I don't think you can *GET* to *MINNEAPOLIS* from here.  I think they have rules about that down here...... we sent a search party up there once, just to scope things out... when they returned they had changed, they could no longer keep their hats on their heads. They all had this strange compulsion to toss them up in the air for no apparent reason.  

Q:Who can turn the world on with a smile?

A: Not DOS - at least not in a blizzard or with Delta. :ignore: 

Q: Who can take a "nothing" day and suddenly make it all seem worthwild? 
A: DirtyOldSouth can - he da man :banana: :aok: :rofl: :clap: :dancing: :smoke1:  


Have fun on the town - make the best of it. This holiday will certainly go down into the memory books. 

I vow not to let this thread die till we hear that DOS had a Happy Christmas -


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 27, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Ya know SmokinMom... I got a bit rough on the first clueless agent last night and when it was clear that getting upset wasn't working I went outside, blew and ENOURMOUS JOINT and went back in... and then I got a hotel voucher with my new attititude by 'nicely whining' to a new agent... When the cancellations are weather related they don't have to do anything for you but try to get you on the next available flight...
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes...


 
Yea good points.

One time I did have something cool happen with an airline.  A friend and I were flying to Fla and our seats were 2nd row from the back.  A prisoner was being transported on this flight and guards needed to be able to sit in the row behind him.  We were bumped to first class.    It was very cool.  No complaints there.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 27, 2009)

DOS I hope you took more that the 5 joints, Remember like a boy scout "be perpared" Hope you have a great late Christmas.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 27, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> DOS I hope you took more that the 5 joints, Remember like a boy scout "be perpared" Hope you have a great late Christmas.



The 5 joints was only for the possible airport adventures that all came to fruition...  I still have a joint and a half after having dinner with my buddy who lives here in Minneapolis...  I'll blow the half a joint before I go back to the airport in a few hours and save the last joint for smoking with a pal who's picking me up at the airport and running me home.  And NOT to worry...   I sent some well sealed meds to a buddy in my home town last week in preparation for my arrival...  Travel light!

quik UPDATE:  All flights have gone to my hometown on schedule today...   my 10pm is (so far) still on schedule too...  yikes!  I'm at a huge oversized Mall hanging out at a Starbucks, drinking espresso and surfing around...   I'll grab the light rail back to the airport in a couple hours...  The never ending adventure continues...

Peaece!


----------



## cmd420 (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice...I'm glad we can keep you company while you're away...

A solid call how you are keeping a "friendly" head and still staying safe ("travel light")...I love the mail as well...

I'm sure you'll make your 10pm with no more probs...

It will be nice to give the parents a big hug, no?


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 27, 2009)

:cry: I feel naive. So it's no bother to you to carry weed on a plane? Damn - I DROVE to FL so I wouldn't have to spend a week there without smoke.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 27, 2009)

ohc if you have to go through one of those machines that sees through clothes u r busted...for me it depends on the airport. If it is just a metal detector and my bags x rayed Im cool...


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 27, 2009)

thanks 5dog 
We have the xrays here. I just assumed all airports did as well.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 27, 2009)

well I havent flown for about 5 years and last time was out of sacramento and I had just under an ounce in my bra...made it fine. i had to buy a pipe when I got there good luck finding a smoke shop in minnesota when you dont know where anythign is.....lol found a mini mart shop that looked foreign owned and boom got my pipe..


----------



## monkeybusiness (Dec 27, 2009)

Last time i flew i had security walk next to me, where i sat at the terminal, with dogs. 

It was surreal, time switched into slow motion as i slowly and intensely watched the dogs, waiting for them 2 catch the scent and explode in excitement at the incredibly earthy smell that is hashplant. They didn't. I couldn't believe it! And when i was finally on the plane, in my seat, taking a deep breathe and thanking my lucky stars, i suddenly noticed i could smell it myself. Clear as day. Stank stank stank

 Don't know how they didn't catch it, but when i got where i was going that first smoke was a glorious one!!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 27, 2009)

nothing as sweet as smuggled goods...as long as it isnt smuggled inside someone..ewwwwwwwww


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 27, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> nothing as sweet as smuggled goods...as long as it isnt smuggled inside someone..ewwwwwwwww


 
:spit: 

You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.​


----------



## monkeybusiness (Dec 27, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> nothing as sweet as smuggled goods...as long as it isnt smuggled inside someone..ewwwwwwwww



haa, no doubt!

"duuuude, that'a a weird taste, what is that??" 
"Ummm, latex and poo?"


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 27, 2009)

brings new meaning to the term use a condom...


----------



## pcduck (Dec 27, 2009)

> found a mini mart shop that looked foreign owned




:rofl::rofl: what is the profile for a foreign owned mini mart....:rofl: were there foreigners hanging out front? did they all have red hair:rofl: I read that and it just cracked me up...sorry 2Dog... just to funny


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 27, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> did they all have red hair:rofl:


 
watchit.  

:giggle:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 27, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :rofl::rofl: what is the profile for a foreign owned mini mart....:rofl: were there foreigners hanging out front? did they all have red hair:rofl: I read that and it just cracked me up...sorry 2Dog... just to funny


 
they sold Hookas...so I knew they would have papers and pipes..


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 27, 2009)

I got busted for 2 1/2 grams of weed in Austin TX airport....it sucked!  My wife at the time and our daughter was just a baby, we were putting a buddy and his new wife on a plane, they had come out to visit us.  He didn't want to take the little bit of weed on the plane with him, so he handed it to me, after they flew out, I was approached by 2 officers who said...we have reason to believe you are caryinng a controlled substance.  Whats worse is they didn't know how to read a scale, and I had to argue with them, they had on their report, 2 1/2 oz....I'm going ...hell NO!  These Texas cops were rednecks!  You would have thought they had themselves a baby raper...they felt like real heros....lol...busting some big time dope dealer...lol enough for a joint!

DOS...Glad to hear you'll be hugging Mom and Pop before the nights over!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi Everyone...

Well at long last I made it back home... :holysheep:  I got here last night and there's about 2 feet of snow everywhere...  I'm so glad my Dad hires snow removal for his driveway.   Here's a pic of his truck b4 they came today.  I'm going to get my fill of the tundra for a bit...:hubba:  Sorry to hear about the LF...  what a drag.  What do you think made them single you out?  Did your buddy hand it to you in the airport?  Damn...

Peace!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 29, 2009)

Sounds like north Texas is about to get another round.  Hopefully it won't be as bad as last week.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 29, 2009)

Woohoo dos!  Glad to hear that.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 29, 2009)

DOS....glad ya made it man!!  To answer your question, yes he decided at the last minute he didn't want to take it with him, and kind of turned around real quick and just handed it to me, and then went to his gate, I was kind of dumbfounded, took a look at it, relized what it was, and stuck it in my pocket, I should have took it right to a trash can, or to a toilet...but I was young and dumb.  I'm sure someone saw him hand it to me. It was in like 94...long time ago, so no biggy anymore...he's lucky I didn't see him again for a few yrs...cause I was mad at him for a long time...lol  I ended up getting it reduced to a paraphanelia charge, after hiring a lawyer, which I needed to get out of jail.  Willie Nelson got busted in TX the same day...do you think he spent any time?....lol.. the worst part about going to jail was I had tickets for a Pink Floyd show that night!

Glad you made it bud...enjoy your visit!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 29, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Sounds like north Texas is about to get another round. Hopefully it won't be as bad as last week.


Isn't this sick ? not sick in a good way either..... I've got 5 loads going that way  and my drivers are testy and nervous (can't blame em) and my customers sitting in cushy offices just don't get it.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes it is sick.  I don't handle this stuff well.  Heck, I don't even like the cold.  Hope your guys get thru OHC.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 29, 2009)

I can only imagine that in Texas...we are pretty used to it where I'm from, we drive on it all the time.  But I can remeber they way you Texans drive when the stuff isn't even sticking to the road yet....lol.  I'm surprised they haven't shut down the highways for that LOL.

Hope your guys make it through OHC!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 29, 2009)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> DOS....glad ya made it man!!  To answer your question, yes he decided at the last minute he didn't want to take it with him, and kind of turned around real quick and just handed it to me, and then went to his gate, I was kind of dumbfounded, took a look at it, relized what it was, and stuck it in my pocket, I should have took it right to a trash can, or to a toilet...but I was young and dumb.  I'm sure someone saw him hand it to me. It was in like 94...long time ago, so no biggy anymore...he's lucky I didn't see him again for a few yrs...cause I was mad at him for a long time...lol  I ended up getting it reduced to a paraphanelia charge, after hiring a lawyer, which I needed to get out of jail.  Willie Nelson got busted in TX the same day...do you think he spent any time?....lol.. the worst part about going to jail was I had tickets for a Pink Floyd show that night!
> 
> Glad you made it bud...enjoy your visit!




Damn....   

I SAW Pink Floyd on that tour at the Rose Bowl in Pasadena that year.... sorry you had to miss the show...  those bastards! :hubba:   Yah...  How many times can Willie get popped for weed and not suffer any consequences that the common man would?  Wow...  Was that the time he fell asleep in a car in a rest area or parking lot and had a fattie in plain sight in his ashtray or was it the time they popped him with pounds of grass on his bus...?   I like Willie and more power to him for keeping out of jail but it's such a drag what they make the average guy or gal do in comparison...   

Peace!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 29, 2009)

hey DOS - nice snowdrift pics.... they didn't show up for me earlier.... hmmm


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 29, 2009)

Was when he got it for a doobie.  I saw Floyd before, I think it was 88 "a momentary lapse of reason" tour, so it's not like I never got to see them, but it still sucked spent $50/per on tickets (which was alot back then) I know you remember DOS.  I ended up spending 5 days in the Austin city jail (not a nice place, even as far as jails go)...lol..unfortunately I have seen the insides of quit a few...lol...goes with the lifestyle I used to live I guess.  Anyway, it was a long time ago, chalk it up to memories, and it makes for good story telling...lol.  I'm really glad you made it to see the folks Dirty!  I hope you make it home alot more hassle-free, but now it sounds like they are basically strip searching people...cause of that terrorist attempt.  I wouldn't try to carry anything going home man!  I'm sure you've seen the news.  Have a good time with your parents!!!


----------

